# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Gobiopterus sp. aka Glass goby

## Justikanz

Seems to be on sale in some shops recently... I got 6 for 2 weeks and they seem fine, except that they will spit out anything but tubifex worms (thus the red bellies)... including dried worms... Going to try frozen worms and live brineshrimp sometime later...

Is the the glass goby Choy was talking about being found locally? ID?  :Razz: 

Sorry for the blurry pics... No flash (and ST-E2  :Opps:  ) and green dust algae on glass...  :Opps: 





How to train them to take fine pellets?  :Razz:  I am trying soaking them in Seachem Garlic Guard...

----------


## hwchoy

should be the same ones and I posted before from local population, although the exact species is something still conjectural. yours is a male fish.

----------


## Quixotic

And I was just wondering why nobody was interested in them delightful fishes... haha...

Sold as _Gobiopterus chuno_ but ID not confirmed. Got 10 of them, past 3 weeks already, no casualties whatsoever but I think mine are all male.

I would say that they are pretty easy to care for.

Not sure if you would be successful with the training of fine pellets. Seems to take live food only, flakes/pellets are taken then spat.

I am feeding them on live Tubifex and they are devoured like nobody's business... but I read *somewhere* that they have small guts, so possibly small live food is more suitable. Tubifex is not mentioned but *touch wood*, it's been pretty good so far.

----------


## Justikanz

How to tell if there are females?  :Razz:  I have 6, some smaller but quite difficult to capture all using the limited equipment and skills of mine...  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

male ones have big jaw like in the pix. some females you can also see the eggs.

----------


## valice

Scooped a few from C328 last week. Seems to be infected with ich. Interesting fellows with their transparent bodies.



Possible male? Seems to have a larger jaw to me.

----------


## benny

Seems emanciated. But I like the subject against the clean background. Gives a sense of depth.

I recall these are no more than 2cm long. What do you feed them?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

these are females, compared with the ones you took the other day, those have exposed dentures. also I think the whitish stuff maybe eggs.

----------


## valice

> I recall these are no more than 2cm long. What do you feed them?
> 
> Cheers,


Yah. They are at most 1.5cm long. Although they are small, they have ferocious appetites! At a go, they can take up to 3 brineshrimps each. Fed them with brineshrimp and frozen bloodworm. Very interesting after each feeding as you see the food in their gut very clearly.

If fed with live brineshrimp, you could still see the movement of the brineshrimp!

Hope to cure them of their emanciation. At least they are eating.

----------


## Jungle-mania

> Very interesting after each feeding as you see the food in their gut very clearly.
> 
> If fed with live brineshrimp, you could still see the movement of the brineshrimp!


Strangely, as morbid as it may be, I too am fascinated when a living thing is being dissolved slowly by the gastric juice in another animal. Must be our primodal fascination with food and death.

----------


## Quixotic

Pst... should be _Gobiopterus_ yes?  :Wink: 

Had them for a while, my last survivor just passed on last month. Fed them on tubifex worm.

----------


## valice

OOps... Hmmm... Seems like NUS's website is wrong too...

http://mangrove.nus.edu.sg/guidebooks/text/2107.htm

----------


## Shadow

> Yah. They are at most 1.5cm long. Although they are small, they have ferocious appetites! At a go, they can take up to 3 brineshrimps each. Fed them with brineshrimp and frozen bloodworm. Very interesting after each feeding as you see the food in their gut very clearly.
> 
> If fed with live brineshrimp, you could still see the movement of the brineshrimp!
> 
> Hope to cure them of their emanciation. At least they are eating.


I guest it will eat shrimps fry as well  :Sad:

----------


## Tetra Lover

Do they only take live and frozen food only? I got a couple sometime back from Ben. They did not take the micro pellets and passed away after a few weeks....

----------


## valice

Yupz... Mine currently only take live or frozen foods.. No touching of the Sera Premium pellets I gave...

But then again, all the fishes I have seemed to be pampered too much by me till they only take live and frozen foods...

----------


## Wackytpt

haha.. premium stuff for your fishes. Have you try the vitamin that both of us gotten at biotope?

----------


## wasabi8888

Vincent

So have you found out whether those white spots are eggs or ich?

----------


## hwchoy

those are not eggs, eggs look like this:

----------


## valice

> Vincent
> 
> So have you found out whether those white spots are eggs or ich?


The white spots on the body are ich... And they have recovered from them. Without any intervention from me.

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Have not done a dedicated fish photography session for almost 2 years. Could not find most of my shooting equipment and had to struggle a bit even with the setup!

Here's my first attempt with the glass goby and hopefully there's more to come..



For those who doubt that the Canon MP-E 65 mm f/2.8 1-5 X macrophoto lens can be used to shoot livestock, this picture should dispell that misconception. EXIF data is still embeded in the image for those interested.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Some close ups...





Interesting to note that at a certain angle, there is actually a bright metallic green sheen. 



The fish is not parallel to the lens, hence the tail is out of focus. But as a result of the angle, you get this amazing coloration!! But due to the silver bubble in the fish, you will also get partial hotspot around the rim. Technically still a challenge to resolve.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

Woo.. cool.. saw these in the gallery just now...

----------


## valice

MPE-65?! No wonder can go so upclose and personal with this fish...
Welcome back!

----------


## Stradic

Very interesrting fishes.
May i know where to get it ?
And also is it safe to keep it with cardina ?
Thanks

----------


## benny

Update with another picture. Captured as the fish was turning. The iridescence was just starting to show.



This should be taken with the EF 180 mm f/3.5 USM macro L lens

Here's another parallel shot for comparison.



Taken with MP-E 65 mm f/2.8 1-5X Macrophoto lens.

Okay, I'm going to see if I can get them in a planted setup. Stay tuned.

Cheers,

----------


## luenny

Nice pics Benny. Can see everything clearly. 

As to Ranma's question why nobody's interested in these fishes. The transparency just puts me off. Somehow I don't find transparent fishes nice to keep.  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

har??? i got ask this question meh??

Anyway.. its not how beautiful they are..its how much of a challenge they pose when taking photographs... buy some an try?  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

actually they don't live in habitats with plants, more like muddy and murky bottom.

----------


## luenny

> har??? i got ask this question meh??
> 
> Anyway.. its not how beautiful they are..its how much of a challenge they pose when taking photographs... buy some an try?


Hahaha ... then what do I do with them after taking the photos? Fry them with omelet?  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

pass to me la..hahahah.. :Grin:

----------


## benny

> May i know where to get it ?
> And also is it safe to keep it with cardina?


Common fishes. Can be purchased from common fish shops in Yishun, Tiong Bahru or Clementi. Mine was from C328 at Clementi Ave 2.

I assume you are talking about carinal tetras? If so, then there is no problem at all. These fishes are very small and will be pose as a problem. But being transparent, you may not see them very often.

Cheers,

----------


## Tetra Lover

My experience from keeping them is that they are quite 'fragile' fishes. RIP quite easily and they only take live food, baby brine shrimps, daphnia and tubifex worms.

----------


## Stradic

> Common fishes. Can be purchased from common fish shops in Yishun, Tiong Bahru or Clementi. Mine was from C328 at Clementi Ave 2.
> 
> I assume you are talking about carinal tetras? If so, then there is no problem at all. These fishes are very small and will be pose as a problem. But being transparent, you may not see them very often.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks bro will go down to the lfs to get some if avaliable.

----------


## zoombee

> Some close ups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that at a certain angle, there is actually a bright metallic green sheen. 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning macro shots.. they got me glazing at them for a few minutes. I wish I can shoot like that too  :Smile: ..simply love the details

----------


## Mez

Must say, been following this thread for a while, really good pictures of a really interesting fish.
I hope that this fish is kept by hobbyists for what it is, and dosn't turn into a "canvas" for "painting" like the glassfish..
Beautiful goby, really nice fish..something i've never seen before.
James

----------


## hwchoy

don't worry Mez, its far too small to become another painted fish  :Smile:

----------


## cwtan12

Where is the locality of this fish? Looks like the fish I caught in the longkang when I was in Bintulu, Sarawak. I failed to keep them a live. Usually they disappear from my tank after a few weeks. I didnt manage to take any photo that time. Very hard to take.

----------


## hwchoy

this complex of fishes (_Gobiopterus_) ranges throughout Southeast Asia.

----------

